# BANGKOK | Digital Gateway Siam Square Development News



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

*Thread on Thai Forum*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40675872


Bangkokpost 18/03/2009 


Managing director of the IT computer centre at Thippatana Arcade, Wisanu Wangwisut, said its parent companies, TCCL and Retail, will open Digital Gateway at Siam Square in June, targeting "Generation D" (Digital) customers with its 1,500 million baht investment. The centre aims to be a digital lifestyle centre with all the latest technologies on display.

In addition, the centre will also be the first to use innovative and interactive digital displays to educate people on science and technological developments. The latest notebooks, digital cameras, MP3 and MP4 players, mobile phones, PDA phones and gadgets will all be sold here, he said.

"We plan to allocate a few hundred square metres for the activity areas, such as new innovations, new product launches and robot competitions and more, with the hope of drawing people to the centre."

Currently, 95% of the 4,000-square-metre space has been occupied.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by Chad 2007


LOT T by TCC


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

*by Jeff.premer, retrieved from :

http://www.slideshare.net/jeff.premer/bangkok-media-hub*[/


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

*by Jeff.premer, retrieved from : 

http://www.slideshare.net/jeff.premer/bangkok-media-hub*


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by archstudent 4/02/2008











23 FEB 2008


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by cHemon 9/03/2008


Lot T


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by cHemon April 16, 2008

*Lot T - Digital Gateway* Shophouses are gone


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by satit28 8/03/2008


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by KENDO 12/10/08


















[/QUOTE]


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by fridaynightlights January 9th, 2009


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

by eoveres Feb 2009


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by BODYholic 31-1-09


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

by beccatheswimmer


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic by cHemon April 3, 2009

white canvas and blue glasses


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

April 2009

from google


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

16 May 2009


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

by enolarama 8/06/2009


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

from facebook 06/2009


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

by l_corentin Flickr.com


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Pics by poslfit from flickr


----------

